

Writing Quality Third-Party JS - Part 2: Loading Your Code - rakeshpai
http://blog.errorception.com/2012/01/writing-quality-third-party-js-part-2.html

======
piyushpr
It is indeed strange why so many such services insist on putting their script
tags in HEAD

